# Racing pigeon pics



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Have added some new pics of my racers to my albums. Here is a few of them. I don't race these guys yet but am starting up next season and will use these as stock birds, They all have gone out to 40 mile tosses which ain't far but atleast it filters out the really bad birds.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice birds, I like number 3 in particular, ( a Grizzle?). Good luck with your breeding.

Cheers

Ashley


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

meldrew said:


> Nice birds, I like number 3 in particular, ( a Grizzle?). Good luck with your breeding.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ashley


Yes, Ash red T pattern, **** ( 2 doses ) of grizzle. He has developed a large cere over the years, I will try get a pic of him tomorrow for you. There are some more racers in my albums.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice birds  I like the two red grizzles.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like 3 as well with those large wattles.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys - I like the two red grizzles too, I have 3 more off the cockbird with the cere, Will be interesting to see if his young produce the same cere over time, He is now 4 and did not get the cere till he was around 2 and a half. They all vary a lot aswell considering they are all het grizzle. Might get some more pics today. The birds here have just moulted so best time to snap them I reckon.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The last one is half show racer, He produces yellow hens which will be used to go back to racers and try and get some nice dilute T pattern velvets that are able to make it home from a race.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

nice birds evan , i like number 3 ,and the mealy , crackers .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! I am interested to see how the Mealeys offspring perform, He is maybe a little bit big and lanky so he is paired to a small solid hen but I have been told he was a great race bird in hard races, The hen is a fast nippy wee thing that goes like a bullet so hopefully the combination of the two produces some good birds. Great Theory anyway.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Heres some more, The majority of these birds were bred by me with the intention of using them as feeders and also to be able to let them fly, I never put rings on but I have since caught the bug and will start racing so will use these as stock birds. Getting my first lot of bands soon so looking forward to breeding some little race machines.


----------

